# check out my turbo diesel badges



## cruzelova479 (Sep 30, 2013)

:bowing: niceeee haha


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good I like!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you like them then that is cool ..


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad not bad.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HawgFan (Sep 29, 2013)

Those are Nice! Where do you get something like that?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Go big or go home.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They will really let people know that you have a diesel.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Those look really nice


----------

